# Dukan



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Just finished 4 days attack phase (-8lb), now on cruise. How about you?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

OK,

Give me a clue ??

What are you talking about, I presume some sort of diet ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if it's some sort of crash diet, going on a cruise may not be the best way of sustaining it :roll: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

bognormike said:


> if it's some sort of crash diet, going on a cruise may not be the best way of sustaining it :roll: :lol:


Wicked


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks to me as if it has a high alcohol content. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

